# Series 1 and "Now Playing" folders hack



## mhyne (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know of a hack to get a Series 1 to show folders in the "Now Playing" recording list ?

I know I can sort, but I would love to add this as a hack.

Matt


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

No can do on a series 1.


----------

